# 2000 to 2003 front end swap?



## nsprosty (Jun 5, 2013)

I have 200 maxima that got totalled for rear end damage I found a 2003 maxima on copart local with front end damage. I was thinking maybe buy the car back from insurance company and also buy the 03 on copart and swap the front end from the 2000 onto the 03 to have a functioning vehicle this is of course pending a look over on the 2003 to determine if there is any other damage besides esthetics. My question is whether this will work. I'm assuming it will because its the same chassis, however the 2003 has a 3.5 and my 2000 has a 3.0 thats the only reason i am doubting if this is possible.

TIA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could probably do it, but keep in mind they changed the headlamps in 2002, so you'll probably have to change them as well. Hopefully someone is more familiar with the swap here on the forums.


----------

